# podía (poder) haber + participio pasado



## kikou

Bonsoir à tous  

Pourriez-vous me rendre un service?

Je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante en français.

*¡Podías habérmelo dicho!*

_*Tu aurais dû me le dire. ←　*_Ça va comme ça? 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Kouyu

kikou said:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> Pourriez-vous me rendre un service?
> 
> Je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante en français.
> 
> *¡Podías habérmelo dicho!*
> 
> _*Tu aurais dû me le dire. ←　*_Ça va comme ça?


 


Plutôt *Tu aurais pu me le dire!*


----------



## Outsider

*Tu pourrais m'avoir dit !* serait ma suggestion.


----------



## Kouyu

Outsider said:
			
		

> *Tu pourrais m'avoir dit !* serait ma suggestion.


 
Non s'il n'y a pas la suite: "m'avoir dit" quoi?
S'il ne faut traduire que *¡Podías habérmelo dicho!*

C'est bien par *Tu aurais pu** me le dire!* qu'il faut traduire.
*Tu pourrais m'avoir dit !* vient peut-être du québécois mais n'est pas utilisé en France.
*Tu pourrais me l'avoir dit !* à la rigueur mais c'est un peu lourdingue.


----------



## kikou

Merci infiniment a todos.  

pues,* “Tu aurais dû me le dire!”* equivale a *“¡Debías habérmelo dicho!”,* ¿a que sí?


----------



## Kouyu

kikou said:
			
		

> Merci infiniment a todos.
> 
> pues,* “Tu aurais dû me le dire!”* equivale a *“¡Debías habérmelo dicho!”,* ¿a que sí?


 
Así es. Yo diría "Deberías" para guardar el condicional pero lo más corriente es "debías" como lo escribes.


----------



## kikou

Muchísimas gracias Kouyu.  

 J'ai bien compris


----------



## Passi

hola a todos

Me podéis ayudar a saber si hay gran diferencia entre podía haber hecho, pudo haber hecho, podría haber hecho o incluso hubiera podido hacer para traducir j'aurais pu être porque si hay tres formas para traducir esta estructura por algo será ¿verdad?
Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## rightbabel

Passi said:


> hola a todos
> 
> Me podéis ayudar a saber si hay gran diferencia entre podía haber hecho, pudo haber hecho, podría haber hecho o incluso hubiera podido hacer para traducir j'aurais pu être porque si hay tres formas para traducir esta estructura por algo será ¿verdad?
> Gracias por anticipado.


 
J'aurais pu être es "yo habría podido ser o estar", no "hacer"


----------



## Cicerón

Hola Passi.

Intentaré ayudarte. Voy a ordenarlos de mayor a menor probabilidad de hacer algo.



Pudo haber hecho >

Podía haber hecho >

Podría haber hecho >

Hubiera podido hacer.



Supongo que es algo subjetivo, pero espero ayudarte. 

Saludos.


----------



## Passi

gracias a los dos 

Me equivoqué quería decir "'j'aurais pu faire" claro pero gracias por sus respuestas. En francés parece que no hay los mismos grados de probabilidad, decimos " j'aurais pu faire" y nada más si estoy equivocada que alguién me lo diga por favor. Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ya sabemos que en la lengua española (como en la italiana) el pronombre personal no es de uso obligatorio. Por ello, algunas conjugaciones pueden ser idénticas en la primera y la tercera persona del singular (así como otras pueden serlo en la segunda y la tercera del plural).

Así pues,
podía haber hecho 
puede corresponder a: 
*yo podía haber hecho* 
y/o a: 
*él (o ella) podía haber hecho*

lo que, en francés nos daría:
*je pouvais avoir fait*
y:
*il (ou elle) pouvait avoir fait*

o, invirtiendo el orden de los dos primeros verbos: 
*j'avais pu faire*
y:
*il (ou elle) avait pu faire*

De la misma manera,
podría haber hecho 
puede corresponder a:
*yo podría haber hecho*
y/o a:
*él (o ella) podría haber hecho*

lo que, en francés nos daría:
*je pourrais avoir fait*
o:
*il (ou elle) pourrait avoir fait*

o, invirtiendo el orden:
*j'aurais pu faire*
y:
*il (ou elle) aurait pu faire*

Al igual que:
hubiera podido hacer
puede corresponder a:
*yo hubiera podido hacer*
y/o a:
*él (o ella) hubiera podido hacer*

es decir, en francés:
*j'aurais pu faire*
o:
*il (ou elle) aurait pu faire*

Sin embargo, 
pudo haber hecho
solo corresponde a:
*él (o ella) pudo haber hecho* (porque a la primera persona hubiese sido: yo *pude* haber hecho)

es decir:
*il (ou elle) put avoir fait*

o, invirtiendo:
*il (ou elle) eut pu faire*


Finalmente, llegamos así a la conclusión de que
*j'aurais pu faire*
se puede traducir por:
*(yo) hubiera podido hacer*
y por:
*(yo) podría haber hecho*



Désolé, mais _je n'aurai pas pu faire_ ça en moins de lignes...

salutations


----------



## balthamos

Hola a todos! bonjour!

Ceci est mon premier post et je voudrais vous faire une question avec cette phrase en espagnol pour traduire en français:

Debe haber tenido un accidente.

Il devrais avoir eu un accident.

ò

Il aurais dû avoir un accident.

¿Son válidas ambas?

Gracias, Merci!!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

La primera oración yo la traduciría como: "Debería de haber tenido un accidente"; la segunda, por su parte: "Habría debido de tener...". Creo que todo depende de lo que quieras expresar, y cómo. La cuestión de los tiempos verbales es una de las más difíciles a la hora de la traducción pues allí pesa lo que te recordarán una y otra vez en este foro: el contexto. Si lo que quieres es simplemente expresar una probabilidad en referencia a un hecho pasado, yo optaría por:

1.- Poner "devoir" en presente y luego el infinitivo de pasado ("avoir eu", en este caso): "Il doit avoir eu un accident (Debe de haber tenido un accidente)". O:

2.- Poner "devoir" en Passé Composé ("a dû") y luego el infinitivo de presente ("avoir", en este caso): "Il a dû avoir un accident (Debió de tener un accidente".

De todos modos, espera opiniones mucho más autorizadas que la mía.

Al margen de ello, recuerda que en castellano, para indicar probabilidad, añadimos la preposición "de" luego de "deber", para que no haya confusión con "deber" en el sentido de obligación.

Si quieres ver más sobre este punto y otras cosas que pueden serte útiles, entra aquí: http://site.voila.fr/jcfpageperso/oralprog.htm.


----------



## Sanja1

Il doit (sûrement) avoir eu un accident. 

Supongamos que debe de haber tenido un accidente.


----------



## Sanja1

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> La primera oración yo la traduciría como: "Debería de haber tenido un accidente"; la segunda, por su parte: "Habría debido de tener...". Creo que todo depende de lo que quieras expresar, y cómo. La cuestión de los tiempos verbales es una de las más difíciles a la hora de la traducción pues allí pesa lo que te recordarán una y otra vez en este foro: el contexto. Si lo que quieres es simplemente expresar una probabilidad en referencia a un hecho pasado, yo optaría por:
> 
> 1.- Poner "douvoir" en presente y luego el infinitivo de pasado ("avoir eu", en este caso): "Il doit avoir eu un accident (Debe de haber tenido un accidente)". O:
> 
> 2.- Poner "douvoir" en Passé Composé ("a dû") y luego el infinitivo de presente ("avoir", en este caso): "Il a dû avoir un accident (Debió de tener un accidente".
> 
> De todos modos, espera opiniones mucho más autorizadas que la mía.
> 
> Al margen de ello, recuerda que en castellano, para indicar probabilidad, añadimos la preposición "de" luego de "deber", para que no haya confusión con "deber" en el sentido de obligación.
> 
> Si quieres ver más sobre este punto y otras cosas que pueden serte útiles, entra aquí: http://site.voila.fr/jcfpageperso/oralprog.htm.



(Me permito corregir un error) El infinitivo no es "douvoir" sino "*Devoir*"


----------



## balthamos

Muchas gracias a todos, me habéis aclarado la duda, y siento no poder dar el contexto, es una frase independiente para traducir.

Au revoir!


----------



## EuEntreoCaos

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola. Me gustaría saber si en este contexto, el verbo être sigue siendo verbo auxiliar de aller.
"Si je n'etais pas fatigué, on pourrait être allé au cinema." Traducción: si yo no estuviera cansado, nosotros podríamos haber ido al cinema.
Esta frase tiene sentido en frances?
Perdon si la pregunta es demasiado sencilla, pero aún soy principiante en el idioma frances.
Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aller, en tiempo compuesto, solo admite el auxiliar Être.

Pero la frase que propones no suena muy francés: en lugar de "podríamos haber ido" diríamos "hubiéramos podido ir" => nous aurions pu aller...

Así que el verbo en tiempo compuesto sería "pouvoir", que se conjuga con "avoir". 

Gévy


----------



## EuEntreoCaos

Ahora lo entiendo perfectamente. Se usa entonces el passé conditionnel en este caso. 
Muchas gracias, Gévy. 
Saludos.


----------

